# Masdevallia floribunda var. tuerckheimii



## Rick Barry (Nov 7, 2007)

Masdevallia floribunda var. tuerckheimii

Best blooming I've had with this, I think it really has amazing potential. It is a division, so maybe it's been shown before. It does have a clonal name reference to a well-known SF grower. 













Regards,
Rick


----------



## Marco (Nov 7, 2007)

very nice Rick :drool:


----------



## practicallyostensible (Nov 7, 2007)

Wonderful!


----------



## MoreWater (Nov 7, 2007)

good growing!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 7, 2007)

Now, that is impressive!


----------



## philoserenus (Nov 8, 2007)

looks really nice


----------



## Corbin (Nov 8, 2007)

Very good. What size pot is it in? Will it tolerate intermediate or warm temps?


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 8, 2007)

It's got the 'WOW' factor!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2007)

I'll take it!


----------



## arcticshaun (Nov 8, 2007)

Very nice display!

Shaun


----------



## slippertalker (Nov 8, 2007)

There's definitely a reason that it is called floribunda!


----------



## Rick Barry (Nov 8, 2007)

Corbin said:


> Very good. What size pot is it in? Will it tolerate intermediate or warm temps?



Ed,

The pot is 2.5". It is a species Masdevallia that is considered warmth-tolerant. I grow it ouside here in San Jose, where lows typically reach into the mid-thirties, and summer highs hit in the high nineties. Protected always from rainfall and precautions taken in the event of a prolonged freeze.

Regards,
Rick


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2007)

Are you sure it's a 2-1/2" pot?


----------



## Corbin (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks Rick. :drool: That means I can grow one in my light stand.  Where did you get it?


----------



## MoreWater (Nov 8, 2007)

Definitely warmth tolerant - I had one growing well with summer temps steadily in the 90F+ area. However, it does need a temp drop to bloom.


----------



## Rick Barry (Nov 8, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Are you sure it's a 2-1/2" pot?



No doubt about the pot size.

Rick


----------



## NYEric (Nov 9, 2007)

Wow! THat's a lot of really tiny flowers. There were some of these on eBay a while ago but I was busy cornering the Phrag besseae hybrid market. Next time I'll get one for sure, thanx.


----------



## Rick Barry (Nov 10, 2007)

Corbin said:


> Thanks Rick. :drool: That means I can grow one in my light stand.  Where did you get it?



Ed,

This division came from Hawk Hill In Pacifica, Ca., owned by John Leathers and Bob Hamilton, two stalwarts in the Pleurothallid Alliance. Their plants often are available locally at society meetings and shows but I don't think they ship commercially.

Masdevallia floribunda is available in several color forms. I have a very dark one that I got from Hoosier Orchids, but it is still pretty young. I am sure many other Masdevallia specialists also have several varieties.

Regards,
Rick


----------



## Gilda (Nov 10, 2007)

You have the magic touch with massies !!:clap:


----------



## Corbin (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Rick. I looked at the Atlanta show today but none of these to be found. I did get a Masdevallia Angel Tang which is a nice bright yellow.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanx, I'm going to spent more time [$$!!!] on masdies!


----------



## Bolero (Nov 11, 2007)

Great display, it's great you have the flowers all around the pot like that. You must have some great culture.

Congratulations!


----------

